# Milk Machine - Which kind to get?



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

It looks like my husband might get me a Milk Machine at the end of April. I like hand milking but had a very painful time just milking one last year. I'll have five this year. Sadly, I won't be able to milk all of them by hand this year. :nooo

I like the Hoeggers Machine because of being a belly pail system with less to clean and such. But is this the best kind to get? Is it the cheapest? Is the most expensive? (The system for one goat at Hoegger's is priced at $1520.00 with Free Shipping.)

Which kind would you recommend and where can I find it? 


Thanks so much for any help you can give on this. 

Kim


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd research buying the components & assembling your own. I think you can easily beat that price. Parts Department has all the components. Places like Grainger have an assortment of vaccuum pumps, and there'll be more sources for those in any fair-size city near you. My Surge bucket was $45 dollars on ebay & had lid & several other parts included. Whim just bought one for $10.00. The surge buckets weigh a ton, so they're usually cheaper than the DeLaval style. But you could probably assemble a system for half the cost of Hoegger's.

Tom


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have had my 1 goat set-up Hoegger's machine for 6 years now ,maby longer and "I love it !" , I am just now going to replace the hose's and am thinking about new inflators .. just because but they are still clean and my machine has never needed any work on it . I have my machine bungee strapped in a computer chair,with rags,wipes and other stuff I use in the chair beside the machine and it all easily rolls around,I leave my hoses attached and just have to connect the pail with inflators to the machine hose's  OHHHh I have 2 doe's that I milk every day and sometimes 2x and also a few Boer doe's occasionally.
The only 2 draw back's ... is .....
....to dump the milk between doe's if you have heavy milking doe's as the pail will get full and suck the milk back up thru the hoses and into the milking machine and you have a mess to clean  
AND ... order some extra stopper's that go on top of the milk pail lid as they can fall off and bounce away and you will have to put your finger over the hole to finish milking


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

I love my delaval milker-wouldn't be without it!
Vanessa


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

What is a delaval milker? Where do I find one? How does it differ from the Hoegger's style milker?

Kim


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

DeLaval buckets differ from Surge in shape--they're taller, have a handle at the bottom making them easier to pour and pick up, and they're much lighter. The Hoegger buckets are DeLaval style. This type of bucket is widely copied in milkers from China & India.

Tom


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my hoeggers . Even tho I am getting a new setup to milk 4 at a time I will still keep my little hoeggers.

Kim with lighter oil it runs in our weather just fine.


Patty


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm on my third year with my Hoeggers milker. I love it! I am not mechanical, so assembling one is out of the question. I have been milking 8-14 goats per year. A single assembly works fine. I have 3 stantions. One is on the machine, one is being hand milked, and the other is finishing her grain. 
Cindy


----------



## wardarden (Aug 11, 2008)

I am the same lady that is just learning to use her Hoegger milker but I will say this. I was afraid that if I put together all my own components then who would I call for help? I just got a call this morning from Joe Hoegger and he is he one over making the machines. He was so very nice and helpful and that is worth a lot to me! Just my .02 worth! good luck in making your decision!

Arden Ward
Trinity Rose Oberhasli
Murfreesboro, TN


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

It sounds as if the Hoegger is the way to go.  Thank you very much everyone! I greatly appreciate the input. 

And thank you Patty. I did not even think about it running in the winter. Glad to know it will do fine with lighter oil. 



Kim


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Madfarmer said:


> I'd research buying the components & assembling your own. I think you can easily beat that price. Parts Department has all the components. Places like Grainger have an assortment of vaccuum pumps, and there'll be more sources for those in any fair-size city near you. My Surge bucket was $45 dollars on ebay & had lid & several other parts included. Whim just bought one for $10.00. The surge buckets weigh a ton, so they're usually cheaper than the DeLaval style. But you could probably assemble a system for half the cost of Hoegger's.
> 
> Tom


Tom, How big a vacuum pump would I need for a two goat setup using a Surge system? Could you determine how many cfm the pump would have to provide?

I just bought a Surge Bucket milking machine setup and after I replace some hoses to give me the reach up to the goats udders, all I'll need is the vacuum pump (gauge, regulator etc)


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I also have the Hoegger machine, we got the two goat setup. And yes we ran it with the oil it came with in below freezing temps, it did just fine. Weighing milk from each doe is very important to me; that's why I liked and bought the belly pail system. If that wasn't a concern...to go back and do it over I would look harder at Hamby's setup or putting something together. Unless you are weighing milk, it's a pain to have to empty the bucket every time. It would also be easier not to have the bucket sitting under the goat.

That said, I really like it for *my* purposes. I never had an issue with it, milking 10 does for 8 months last year. This year I only have 3 milking so just isn't worth pulling the machine out.

And yes, it's an absolute breeze to clean....and order about 10 of the rubber stoppers as they do fall out.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Order extra rubber stoppers. Got it. Thank you. 

Kim


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I suggest calling and talking to http://www.partsdeptonline.com/. We got our machine from them and I'd get another from them instantly. They are wonderful to work with, can customize, have replacement parts and great customer service.

The belly pail (6-qt. stainless steel, seamless pails) at least in our barn would have to be emptied over and over since we have some okay milkers and more than two goats in milk and that to me wasting time when we have to get chores done and get to work.

Trisha


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I made my own. I actually have 4 milkers. The first one m hubby built for me cost only $100. He found a small DeLaval vacuum pump at an old dairy. He built an aluminum frame (he is a welder) and made a balance tank from an old SS sprayer tank. The pipes are PVC. The pail is an old DeLaval. We bought new hoses and inflations. We had the gauge and Brass valve. Still works like a charm, but it does need oil, not the oilless kind.
They really are not hard to built. You can find people all over who can help and rebuild machines.
The one I use every day in the milkhouse is just an old Surge castiron one. I love that old thing. It is on wheels, but is way to heavy to move alot. But, it runs so much quieter than most of the other machines. We have 2 other ones for backup if needed. My hubby is the best at finding stuff at yard sales and such.
I also got an old Caprine 1 from someone years ago that went out. Never did like it as it barely pulled enough vacuum to milk one goat. We had another DeLaval vacuum pump laying around so I rigged it up on it instead. I have been using it at shows for a few years now. Works just fine, but it also has to be oiled and blows some oil.
This year I was acquired another newer Caprine machine which is made much better than that old one was. It has hardly been used, so I may try to take it to shows and see how it does.
I did buy a smaller DeLaval style bucket this last year, 3 gallon size, to use. I like it much better and it is much lighter. When all the girls are milking I will have to empty it sooner, but that is OK as it is so much easier to carry. I plan on taking it to the shows as you usually have to haul your milk much further to dump....
Les


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I also "made my own" out of spare parts. Cheap and easy but I did have to research a bit to figure the whole process out. Snagged a vacuum pump on ebay for $60 including shipping. Now it is a Surge which isn't that popular with others but for me it is fine. Got my parts from partsonline to rebuild the pulsator and new inflations and hoses etc. I could not justify the large purchase prices of a milk machine for the few animals I milk at any given time. Just is easier on my hands to use the machine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would talk to TroyG on here, he is an admin....he purchased a 5cfm motor/vacuum pump etc...the delaval can off ebay, and had Partsdepartmentonline.com put the lid, gasket, interpulse pulsator, lines to milk 2 goats at a time, in line milk shutoffs, claws and inflations. You can put two of these COMPLETE units together for what a Hoegger or caprine until would cost you. I have put together at least 6 of these units now to sell, and they still are only around $800 with my time and shipping to you. We have talked this to death but I would never purchase a Hoegger unless I was only going to milk a small handful of does, you want your pulsator on your lid, you want these things to be separate parts so you can relapace them as you need to, not a unit that has to be worked on by someone else with parts you have to order only from them. 

Mine goes a step further than Troy's as far as parts go in that I have a separate vacuum pump, separate farm motor that runs the vacuum pump on a pulley, and then pulls vacuum into a 3 inch PVC pipe that holds my regulator and vacuum gauge, also a clean out.

Other than having Mike send you a length of hose that goes from the motor Troy uses to the lid of the can, there is no putting together of these 3 parts you purchase separately. 

The old setups were expensive but it was really all we had, now with all the new information you can not only put together something that is better, lighter weight, but that in the long run will not only cost less to put together intially but from that point forward, each part you replace will be cheaper also. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

I am not a mechanical person at all! I work on computers for a living. IT GEEK!

I was able to do this for half the price as what they cost from the places mentioned and my vacuum pump can do two buckets and 4 goats with no issues. Right now I have one of the Deval buckets connected although I have two of them at the house.

Vicki was pretty close. I bought the vacuum pump, pressure gage and regulator online for cheap. Made the ballast chamber from stuff I got at Home Depot. The bucket I got was scratch and dent from one of the places mention above. Saved me almost half to buy it that way. Then I had them put me a lid together and bang we are cooking with gas. :crazy

You can see some pictures here. http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d140/nitrors4/Goats/?start=all Scroll down about half way to see them.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Oh dear. Even if I had all the parts I wouldn't know what to do with them.  I'll PM you Vicki. Thanks.

Kim


P.S. I love the pictures of your goats Troy.  Are you sure those aren't the pics you wanted me to see? :lol


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Legend Hills said:


> Oh dear. Even if I had all the parts I wouldn't know what to do with them. Thanks.
> 
> Well, sooner or later you'll have to understand the machine to use it, even if you buy a readymade. It's like assisting birth or burning horns--only scary till you get used to it.
> 
> Tom


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the Hoeggers two goat system and like it as well. I went with this as I do not have a sink outside. I did not want to try to wash the bigger pails in the sink inside or in the bathtub. So for me being able to hand wash them in the sink or (and the best part I think) run them through the dishwasher was the sealing factor in going with the Hoeggers set up. So nice to just put it in the dishwasher (pails and lids - not inflations).

Shawna


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You really run your dishwasher twice a day to do your milking machine? I have always wanted to ask someone that when they say they use their dishwasher  vicki


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Legend Hills said:


> Oh dear. Even if I had all the parts I wouldn't know what to do with them.  I'll PM you Vicki. Thanks.
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. I love the pictures of your goats Troy.  Are you sure those aren't the pics you wanted me to see? :lol


Kim,
Christine Edwards (Cotton Eyed Does) has all the directions on her web page... http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

> You really run your dishwasher twice a day to do your milking machine? I have always wanted to ask someone that when they say they use their dishwasher vicki


Yes. We are running it at least that often year around...partly because it's a cheapo apartment model and doesn't wash good when full, but we go through a lot of dishes anyway.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

> So for me being able to hand wash them in the sink or (and the best part I think) run them through the dishwasher





> You really run your dishwasher twice a day to do your milking machine? I have always wanted to ask someone that when they say they use their dishwasher vicki


No.... I think you missed part of my post :biggrin I do run them through at least once most the time twice a week on the sanitizer cycle with my normal dishes. It is a nice break! But also it is not a fight to hand wash these in the sink. Convenience was the point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I can help you with parts if you want. All you really need is a bucket with all the hoses and inflations. The pump you can buy and use is better and cheaper than what these places have.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Troy can you make or any body make a shopping list for building a milking Machine.
And where to get the parts and then put in goat keeping 101 :biggrin
Then it can be added to when new ideas come up like the Silicone Plastics S-P 6000 inflations.
Fran


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes just as soon as kidding season wears down, Troy started tonight! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

HEHE....Yes our second Doe kidded tonight and man was I glad to be there. Two of the three kids needed to be repositioned. Funny part was since I was all in the poor does business fixing kids I had three of them in 5 minutes. :crazy


I am off for 6 days from my day job so I will probably get this done next week some time. When I am off I work around the house non stop.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

TroyG said:


> I can help you with parts if you want. All you really need is a bucket with all the hoses and inflations. The pump you can buy and use is better and cheaper than what these places have.


Yes please. I could use all the help I can get. First of all, it sounds like I need to purchase a pump. Where did you get yours? What is it called?

And thank you very much.

Kim


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I have not forgotten about this. Just busy. Here are some pictures of my tank to get people started. As you can see it is just a bunch of PCV I stuck together. Pressure gage to make sure all is well and a pressure relief valve to adjust everything. You do not need one this big. Get a smaller cheaper one.

My pump








Other side of my pump ?








Drain in case you ever overflow.








4" 45 degree fitting with some reducers to get the house connected.








4" T with reducers








Another 4" T with reducers to connect the gage
























Entire thing. 









Crappy picture of my bucket setup


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you very much Troy. That helps a lot. 

Kim


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you Troy for posting the big pictures here! I was having a hard time seeing them on your link. 

A couple of quick questions if you don't mind:

Do you adjust the vacuum through the pressure relief valve? I've seen posts on here where people say to set the gauge at 12 and I'm just wondering how to do that :/ 

Partsdept carries a PVC adapter with a metal plate on the end to be used as a clean out for the ballast tank - Would this work as well as the spigot on your tank? Is there a reason you didn't use the adapter? I was just thinking it might be easier to clean out if there is ever an overflow but since I've never actually used a machine I have no real experience :blush

Thanks again for sharing all your knowledge!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes you use the pressure regulator (relief) valve to control the pressure. That is exactly how you set it to 12 pounds. Just play with it until you get it where you want it and BINGO! 

I just went to Home Depot and made one up. I had no clue they had anything like that nor did I even look. I am a do it myself kind of person. I am guessing my setup was less, but I could be wrong. If my fills up I will hook it up to the water house and turn that bad boy on. Flush the entire system several times then run some bleach through it. I like my setup because condensation builds up in the tank and it is easy to drain it out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

If you will look at the bottom of this page http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...roduct=52&cart_id=8560642.1748&exact_match=on
There is a drain valve with flapper this way you don't have a build up of moisture in your balance tank.  :biggrin


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response Troy that sounds easy enough. I like to do it myself (cheaply) too  I just thought maybe there was a reason you didn't use that valve thingy that Coso linked to. 

Thanks again!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool, another toy  I have never seen one of those either! Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Troy,
Where did you purchase the vacuum pump? How many H.P. is it? Is it oilless?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting&#8230;.I like that, but don't think I would ever use it. Only reason I say that is I don't like things thought could cause a leak in my system. My luck does not allow for things like this. LOL

I bought this pump http://www.tooltopia.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=9012
I also bought it from them since they were having a sale at the time so I got free shipping and $50.00 ish off.

It is not an oilless pump although that would be nice to have actually, but then again I have not had to add any either.

It is a 1/2 hp 6 cfm pump.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And just for info, since this is going up on goatkeeping 101 soon, you only need a 3 cfm pump to run a 5 gallon delaval can setup to milk two goats. Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea I could put together a milking machine all by myself, for so much less than the "ready made" sets sell for! I am loving this thread 

One more question if you don't mind:

What is the difference between the single and 2 stage pumps? There is definitely a difference in price but why if they both have the same CFM?

Thanks!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Good question Judy. I look forward to hearing the answer as well. This is great. So much good information. Very helpful. Thank you. Keep the questions and the answers coming. 

Kim


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Is there a way to calculate cfm's if you pump doesn't list it?
I bought an oil less rotary vane pump off ebay but it doesn't list the cfm's on the tag.
thanks!


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

megan said:


> Is there a way to calculate cfm's if you pump doesn't list it?
> I bought an oil less rotary vane pump off ebay but it doesn't list the cfm's on the tag.
> thanks!


Megan,
Visit the pump manufacturer's web site or just try to GOOGLE the vacuum pump model number.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I am not really that knowledgeable on pumps. But as I understand it a two stage starts out with a lower pull and then works up to the higher pull by changing stages. Really what this does is increase the life of the vacuum pump. Not sure it really does much more than that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I would think this pump would work fine and it has a decent price.

http://www.climatedoctors.com/Items...e=Robinair 15500 5 CFM Vacumaster Vacuum Pump

Do some comparing between models and you will be set. Google these pumps and read reviews. Check eBay and Craig's list. Never know what kind of deal you might find.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We had all the parts and it sat for over a year collecting dust because I couldnt figure out what went where. To me it was not somethingh that I could easily intuit. I visited 3 diff farms, looked at their set ups, printed the info that cotton eyed does has on her webpage and begged for help from a neighbor. (thanks Christian!) We finally had it together but it took a bit before I felt that I had internalized the info enough to be able to trouble shoot somewhat. 

But I am challenged in learning detail 'stuff'.

But for the savings in doing it yourself? I'll work on it until I can figure it out, I havde lots of other items on my wishlist to spend that money on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

If you get a pump that is 3CFM make sure you get shut offs and not just the goat claws that go on every inflation like some people use. You can use the shutoffs with the claws. The Chris Martin pump I got would not keep a good seal with just the claws. It was frustrating to say the least. That was milking two goats with one bucket too so if you went to one that might make a difference also.  I just don't like using shut offs. :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I like to overdo everything, so I would not run a 3 CFM pump with two goats. Not that it will not work I am just a freak. 

You are right though I would get the shutoffs no matter what. I have them and love them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

.


> so I would not run a 3 CFM pump with two goats


 I wouldn't either, especially after that experience. :biggrin It was stated earlier in the thread that a 3CFM pump would run a 5 gallon bucket milking two goats, and in my experience you can, but you are pushing it and if you do you better have shut offs. I've got the 6CFM pump now for shows, and the 1.5 hp Parts Department pump for everyday use(don't know what CFM it is, but do know it will run two bucket's milking four goats with no shutoffs, no problem). Don't have to worry about getting a seal now. :lol


----------



## cowboygourmet (Mar 13, 2009)

I found a great buy in a large vaccum pump that was used on a Jersey dairy in Oklahoma and it will work well in my new goat dairy. dance:


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

cowboygourmet said:


> I found a great buy in a large vaccum pump that was used on a Jersey dairy in Oklahoma and it will work well in my new goat dairy. dance:


Congratulations! 

Kim


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like if you build your own, that it's not portable, right?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

You can have it fixed or portable, as you choose. There are many wheeled dollys available. Our TSC & I'm sure Home Depot & others have a variety of casters & small wheels available if you want to build your own cart. You can mount the pump & balance tank to the cart & leave the bucket free to move around as needed. The only limit is the length of your hoses & distance from an elec. outlet.

Tom


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a "plan" to make my portable. Since there is no water source in my barn to clean out my bucket and hoses I plan to mount my pump and pvc thingy to one of those big wagons they make now. I have a couple and they are great for doing all kind of projects. they have an expanded metal bottom so junk falls thru. I can bolt my pump down and make some kind of bracket to hold up my pvc thing and there will still be room to set my bucket on there too. then I just roll it out to the barn empty and back to the house full of milk. empty the milk and clean out the bucket and houses using the water at the house.

I hope it works in real life - in my head it works anyway.!!! :biggrin


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Reading this thread with interest.... with 17 goats in milk now and 4 due... and a dd having hand trouble and pool season starting... I think it is time...

[[[You really run your dishwasher twice a day to do your milking machine? I have always wanted to ask someone that when they say they use their dishwasher]]]

Vickie right now we run our milking equip through our dw 3x a day. We are milking 3x a day.

Between the filter, strip cup, 4+ pails & lids that covers it.

So reading that the Hoegger system can be run through the dw is a +

We do NOT have a deep sink anywhere and no sink outside.

Now I COULD replace the bathrm sink in the garage apt with a deep sink maybe? And I do need to replace the hot water heater out there...

I admit the cleaning of these systems leaves me concerned... that is a plus about ss buckets and such... simple to clean & sanitize.

Also as I read through this thread reading that with the Hoeggers one can still keep track of each does milk... that has been very important to us to know how each is doing daily as an individual...

But the cost savings certainly has my attention...

So any thoughts on my concerns

sanitation/cleaning
individual milking #'s

Our milk rm is a 6panel hoop house in our front yard (recently moved it)
floor is dirt
we have 2 milkstands facing each other with a long folding table between
feed cans line the other side

What changes would we have to make with various milk machines?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

With a Delaval or Surge pail you can still milk one goat at a time and measure it. With the Hoeggers machine you can only milk about one goat before you have to dump it. Delaval pail will be quicker unless you are going to dump and measure every single time you milk. Then it would not matter.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

we weigh every goat, every milking right now and record it...


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

well I left this thread on the comp screen and my husband decided to read it whil I gave baby a bath. I come into the room and he's researching products and drawing up plans. Apparently I'm getting my own custom milking system... I wonder if this has to do with him milking the FFs by hand this year lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, FF will do it every time. :biggrin


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, so if you make it yourself, you can make it portable (don't know why I didn't think of that) so can you use a smaller Hoegger type pail rather than the larger Surge or DeLavel pails? Thinking about cleaning it... Don't want to be in the bathtub!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

You can get a 35 pound surge belly style bucket if you don't want a "big" one. My bucket is being rebuilt this week and is a belly style bucket.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

An advantage to the DeLaval-style buckets is the handle on the bottom, which makes for much easier pouring, too. The Surge just has no place other than the fixed top handle to get a grip. You could call the 800 #'s & ask what the dimensions of each bucket is. Then you'll know if it will sit in your sink. I know the Surge won't sit in mine.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And you don't have to have big stainless sink either, I have a friend with two fiberglass laundry room sinks mounted side by side they work wonderful, and until he got his milkroom build they were plumbed with a water hose! Vicki


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Okay, to throw a total wrench into things I might as well throw out this question and cover all my bases. 

If I were to purchase one and not make one for myself, where would you recommend I buy from? What kind? How much? My DH has asked me to do research on this and I told him I would. Thank you.

Kim


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

My machine is on an aluminum hand cart which makes it completely transportable. They cart only weighs 18 pounds.

I would never buy one together since I am so cheap so I cannot help.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, the best prices seem to be at Parts Dept, except for vac. pumps. I'm like Troy. Of course, I'm STILL waiting for the UPS man to show up so I can finally put it together, but I have all the auxilliary parts waiting. And reasonably speaking, there's just NO way you're gonna take it out of the box & use it. There's gonna be some assembly & tinkering no matter what. And anyone who can strain milk can glue up PVC. So why spend all that extra money?

Tom


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I keep telling my DH that we can build one for so much less than buying one but he wants to know how much a purchased one would cost. He wants me to do my research, so I am. I have glued plenty of PVC together in my past as I worked under my father growing up as an electrician. 

Please help me do my research. I'll go look at the Parts Department. Thank you.

Kim


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

My Hoegger two-goat setup was in the $1700 range. The two-goat setup from Hamby was similar in price, maybe a little cheaper????


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Kim, I'm right there with ya. I keep talking to my DH about building one (because I could really spend that extra $700 elsewhere!) but he's pretty intent on just buying one. So many other projects right now and just need a fast solution. Since he's the one earning the money, he gets to make the decision. Completely understand!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Billie.  I'm glad I'm not alone in that. 
Beth - Thank you for that information. Anyone else find something cheaper but still good?

I appreciate the help.

Kim


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Um.... somewhere in here, I recall Vicki saying she's built a few and sold them.... Vicki, are you still up to doing that? Or is anyone else, for that matter?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I may be repeating myself. There's a man in Louisiana who always has one posted on e-bay. He put's them together & sells them one at a time. He has one up right now. His email is [email protected]. He's happy to answer questions. His minimum bid is $500.00

Tom


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Last week I bit the bullet and ordered a pump.
I just copied Troy's I know his is working and that is good enough for me.

Today I called Parts Dept 1-800-245-8222 And talk to Mike.
He help put together all the parts I needed to put together a milk Machine with the pump I have.
I went ahead and got the Pressure gauge and pressure relief valve and a drain for the tank so when it gets here I can go get PVC the right size for the parts.

I got the Bucket Milker For 2 Goats and 35 lbs bucket ( maybe should have gotten 70 lbs bucket just don't want to lift to much) and I had Mike put plugs in half the Interpuls pulsator and lines so I can add another goat later but just need one for now.
Oh and he is going to put it together for me as well!
So it will just be the tank and milk & vacuum hoses to the pump and tank for me to do.
So at this point it is just under 700.00 dollars.
If I can do it so can you. :biggrin
Fran


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Tom - I asked my DH he say, must be new and not used. :really

Fran -  Thank you. Perhaps I'll put your experience by him and see what he thinks, although I have tried similar suggestions. No worries...at least it looks like I'll be getting one, whatever it may be. 

Kim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly Fran. And nice is that you now will know exactly how it works, the parts, and since you have to replace inflations and hoses yearly, might just as well start out the right way. And Fran you got the perfect can, so what if you have to empty it every 4 does or so...it's soo much easier than trying to lift the big can, let alone with milk in it 

Tom, you really don't want a surge pulsator unless you simply have to. They are so tempremental and in our humidity they rust and the leathers swell. Up north they don't work well when they are cold  So unless for the $500 they start with he is carrying and interpulse pulsator, pass. I do put machines together for resale, but there is no reason to pay an extra $100 plus shipping when you can do it yourself from exactly the same places. I buy cans off ebay, I buy my motor/pump from Northern when they have sales, husband has a catalog for his business, I have either Paul or Mike put together the lid, hoses, inflations, in the milkline shutoffs, claws and set it up for milking one or two depending upon what the person wants to do. It's all shipped here, I put together 3 things onto 3 inch PVC...a guage, a regulator and plugs to hold the lines and viola. And like Francis said, if I can do it anyone can do it!

OP, check out caprinesupply.com. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad it is coming together for you Fran. Let me know if you have any issues. Trust me I got the big bucket. It now sits in the corner. We got the 35 # bucket now. 

It might seem like a lot, but it is so easy. 

I will build you a new one at cost plus $25.00 for my time if you like. See I am cheap! But you are going to pay a lot more since I will have to ship it to you.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Troy, if you're willing to do that, can you get price quotes of all the stuff and give a detailed list that we can present to our DHs?


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Troy, what did you get yourself into? How would you find time to build a machine for everyone on here! Lol


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

stoneyheightsfarm said:


> Troy, if you're willing to do that, can you get price quotes of all the stuff and give a detailed list that we can present to our DHs?


 I second that. And like Sarah said, are you sure you know what you are getting yourself into? 

Kim


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I don't have time to do anything. Truth is you don't need a ton of parts and putting together the ballast tank is a 15 min job. Mike will do most of the work putting the bucket together. 

I can work on a parts list this week and then a price next week for everything. If you have me do it I will not be able to get everything ordered until the first week of May. We have appraisal this weekend and then a trip out of town on the 30th so I am slammed for right now. 

Also I will require payment upfront so I don't have a milk machine I don't want. :biggrin


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Troy just make the tank and ship that to them.
Call Parts Dept and get them to make the milker and ship that to them and same with the pump then all they have to do is put one fitting on the pump and some hoses.
You need more money for all that!
We don't wont you getting burnt out helping us. :nooo
Fran


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

And if you google "JB Vacuum Pumps", their website has a dealer locator. Many A/C places around the country stock their pumps, or can get them in for you. I ordered mine from climatedoctors.com and it was delivered in two days. I'm still waiting for the stuff from Parts Dept that I ordered LAST Monday :mad! I'll take pics when I put the balance tank together & post 'em with the parts list. Check back this evening.

Tom


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate to keep dragging up old posts but I just wanted to thank everyone who contributed to this thread because it inspired me to build one. I got to use it for the first time this morning. This is the first time I've ever used a milking machine (or seen one for that matter) but since an accident with a skill saw (what an oxymoron) a few years ago, I've had no sensation in my left hand so it has been one handed milking for several years.

Thanks for all the tips and pictures too because it worked flawlessly and my girls couldn't have cared any less about this new contraption that went chug-a-chug-a-chug behind them. I sat in the usual location on the milk stand and talked to them through the whole ordeal. What a relief to see the girls eat normally with no apparent change in their milk output. I suspect it will get even easier on them as well as me as we both learn what a blessing this is. I'm now trying to form new habits that will provide consistent milking, good udder health and proper cleanup.

Thank you all again!!!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats Allan, that is fantastic  This thread has also enspired me to look into it too!


----------



## mommaof10 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so excited to see this post! We were just talking about how to build our own milking machine this weekend! 

I saw a design on a cow forum this weekend, which sparked a conversation between my husband and myself regarding building a milking system. 

Through this conversation and my husband seeing another homemade milking system, I discovered that we already have the vacuum pump and motor we need to build a system! My husband is a mechanic and composite specialist and has these parts from his past composite business just sitting here collecting dust! We've just never seen or used a milk machine so designing one ourselves would have been reinventing the wheel and making mistakes. He understands the mechanics behind the system, he just needed info on the milking attachment and bucket. 

And, now this morning, I found this thread with all of the missing information my husband needs to finish designing our system! 

Since we have a jersey and 2 does in milk, I'm thinking that we would need two different hookups and buckets? Right? Anyone experienced with milking both cows and goats? 

Thank you all for taking the time to share your information. I will definitely have my husband read this thread tonight! I am so excited to have this information all coming together at the same time!

Laralee


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

My neighbor has Jerseys and Nubians. When she first got her machine, she had it set up to milk 2 does at once (still does), then she got cows and used her machine on the cows. It worked fine, a little more struggle, but it worked until she was able to get cow inflations.

HTH

Sarah


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Well if you have already built you machine you may want to hit me for telling you this now, but I want to save people that have not built one a few dollars. 

Okay I have been saying to buy a pressure relief valve for your setup, but I have discovered you do not need one. Instead you can use a faucet like one you would connect your garden hose to. The same thing that is at the bottom of my ballast tank. You open or close it enough to adjust your pressure and bang you are good to go. 

Now if you can find a pressure relief valve for cheaper than the faucet then go with that, but if not this is a nice alternative.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Nah, if I wanna smack you, it's 'cuz you're not down here with one of your nail guns slaving away! :crazy :crazy :rofl (You're sooo easy!) That's good to know. The faucets that are sold as "boiler drains" are a little more money than water faucets, but some of them have finer adjustment capacity than regular water faucets. My relief valvue was a cheapo from Grainger, and I find that I have to tinker with it every other milking or so. I don't think the little spring & ball inside are particularly well-engineered.

Tom


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Tom, I bought that $17 or $18 one from Grainger too. I mounted a filter on top of the inlet since it's prone to sucking in insects or dust otherwise. I also noticed that the setting changes (or rather the vacuum changes) when I have a goat connected to the bucket versus when it's just sitting there waiting for me. I set it to 12 inches while it's milking since I figured that's the way it should be set... then it rises to about 13 inches when the machine is disconnected from an udder.


----------

